# Berlin Strings First Chairs 2.0 - Free Update & Special Offer!



## OrchestralTools (Apr 6, 2018)

*- Update Special Offer for new users -*​*



*

Get the principal players of Berlin Strings and enter the world of a first rate string quintet for finest, most intimate compositions. *With Berlin Strings First Chairs 2.0*, we offer a completely overhauled update of the previous instruments (Violin 1, Violin 2, Viola, Cello). We made sample fixes and improved the legato performance for better playability.

*On top of this* we are proud to announce that we backed up our ensemble with a brand new, wonderful *solo Bass*. We were able to win one the best solo Bass players from Berlin who created an amazing, characterful tone for our collection - the missing piece of the puzzle. Enjoy the Screencast!



Use the ensemble to *add life and definition* - just layer them them on top of large string arrangements. It forms an integrated whole when using it with the *Berlin Strings* or *Metropolis Ark* Collections.
*
But also on their own* the first rate players work together perfectly as a chamber string section - listen to Sascha Knorr’s „Flying Across the Gallery", a demo made exclusively with First Chairs 2.0.




*- Update Special Offer -*
This update is *free for all existing users *of Berlin Strings First Chairs.
For new users, we offer an attractive special pricing:
*199€+VAT instead of 299€+VAT until April 20.*
Check our http://www.orchestraltools.com/libraries/bst_exp_d.php (product page) for detailed information.​

Based on *CAPSULE *for Kontakt.
IMPORTANT: You need the Kontakt 5.5.1 full version sampler to run this library!
First Chairs works as a stand alone collection and does not need Berlin Strings main, like all other Berlin Series collections.


----------



## OleJoergensen (Apr 6, 2018)

That is great news. Look forward to download the update .

Thank you.


----------



## OT_Tobias (Apr 6, 2018)

Hey folks,

update links have been sent and should arrive shortly.
I'm getting a number of mailer daemons from people who have changed their email. If your download email does not arrive within a few hours, please contact support at ot dot com.

best
Tobias


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Apr 6, 2018)

I am so excited that you've recorded a double bass. Fantastic news!

Sounds amazing.


----------



## rottoy (Apr 6, 2018)

It's funny, I was thinking of putting down some dough for this a couple of days ago. Glad I waited.


----------



## jamwerks (Apr 6, 2018)

The new bass sounds terrific. The varied attacks make all the difference. I'd love to hear the improved other instruments also if any new "walk-through" is planned.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Apr 6, 2018)

The bass sounds great! I agree with jamwerks, it would be nice to hear the other instruments and the improvements, especially legato.


----------



## C-Wave (Apr 6, 2018)

jamwerks said:


> The new bass sounds terrific. The varied attacks make all the difference. I'd love to hear the improved other instruments also if any new "walk-through" is planned.


+1 on walk-through.


----------



## C-Wave (Apr 6, 2018)

Excellent update.. still downloading. Hope this is the begining of a new policy at OT regarding updates. Very wise I might add. Looking forward to Woodwinds exp. A update.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Apr 6, 2018)

Awesome. Any chance that prospective buyers will get to hear examples of the updated legato from the other instruments?


----------



## EuropaWill (Apr 6, 2018)

Does the new update include non-vibrato legatos that allow you to crossfade into progressively intensifying vibrato layers? That was the only thing missing when I was looking at this library in the past. An excellent sounding library!


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 6, 2018)

Hi Orchestral Tools,

Thank You Very Much for updating/improving your OT-FC library, and adding the Bass. The FCs are imho. a very important part of your strings libraries, and add a lot to Berlin Strings, and now can also work as a Quintet Library. Which is Awesome ! 

I got the download code email. So, I'm really excited to use ver. 2.0 as soon as I have the time to get it installed.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## jamwerks (Apr 6, 2018)

It's hard to tell with strings, but definitely seems OT is getting better and better at legato and cross-fading . Don't hear any phasing there.


----------



## EuropaWill (Apr 6, 2018)

Sounds like you have a delay on that sample. I'd be interested to hear it without any reverb or delay as dry as possible to hear what the sample is doing and not your effects.


----------



## EuropaWill (Apr 6, 2018)

Hey Kaan! I forgot that was you! Hope things are great with you. Curious to hear the same example with just the close mic. Difficult for me to evaluate with all those Teldex reflections swimming around which i'm guessing are coming from the tree mics.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 6, 2018)

I'm really enjoying listening to Sascha Knorr's demo of the new OT-FC ver 2 they are impressive , they sound so natural, and realistic !


----------



## JW (Apr 6, 2018)

Another great demo by Sascha! Looking forward to downloading the free update. Thanks OT!


----------



## playz123 (Apr 6, 2018)

Downloading now. Many thanks OT!


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 6, 2018)

I am very new to *OT* with only BO_Inspire now. 
Is Updated FC 2.0 a 'solid' addition to use with BO-I ?? This is a vastly larger Library than my previous FC consideration !!


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 6, 2018)

Hi,

Just wanted to check on the download before I go ahead with it.

Do I just download the OT-FC version 2. to the same folder of the original OT-FC , the new files will replace the older ones, and add the Bass to the same folder , or is this a fresh download of the whole FC-2.0 which includes the new Bass, as a fresh new install of the whole library that can be downloaded to a new folder ? 

*Update :*

OK, I read the install notes/instructions in the email from OT, so I can install it in a new folder as a new library. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Apr 6, 2018)

This came out of nowhere. Thanks OT!

I was recently working on a piece that features the First Chairs very heavily. I went and created tracks for the 2.0 instruments and just copied the MIDI over from the original ones. What I noticed is that some short samples have been adjusted - staccato is a little bit longer with some added expression and is now more different from the very short spiccato. I'd love to know what else has changed.


----------



## jamwerks (Apr 7, 2018)

I'd like to hear some more user feedback.


----------



## vewilya (Apr 7, 2018)

muziksculp said:


> I'm really enjoying listening to Sascha Knorr's demo of the new OT-FC ver 2 they are impressive , they sound so natural, and realistic !



Yes. This guy knows how to do a proper mockup!! Always amazing his tracks...


----------



## jamwerks (Apr 7, 2018)

Yeah nice composition and programming!


----------



## danielb (Apr 8, 2018)

Hello, I just saw that windows defender is sending me a warning ! it found a trojan in a ncw file !! strange, it's from the update download??

Anyone experiencing this also ? I should ignore it ???
thanks for your help...


----------



## rottoy (Apr 8, 2018)

danielb said:


> Hello, I just saw that windows defender is sending me a warning ! it found a trojan in a ncw file !! strange, it's from the update download??
> 
> Anyone experiencing this also ? I should ignore it ???
> thanks for your help...


The Germans are trying to take your castle with a trojan horse! Don't fall for it!!!


----------



## MChangoM (Apr 8, 2018)

I got the exact same error. Two files were quarantined. I suspect it is a false positive - that these two files contain a sequence of bits close enough to a known threat that the Defender AI kicked them out. I reported this to OT. 

But I'm also fighting the problem of Kontakt not adding the product to the libraries tab. Works fine from the files tab.


----------



## vewilya (Apr 8, 2018)

MChangoM said:


> I got the exact same error. Two files were quarantined. I suspect it is a false positive - that these two files contain a sequence of bits close enough to a known threat that the Defender AI kicked them out. I reported this to OT.
> 
> But I'm also fighting the problem of Kontakt not adding the product to the libraries tab. Works fine from the files tab.


It doesn’t go in the libraries tab... Requires full version of Kontakt!


----------



## Loïc D (Apr 8, 2018)

Sorry, dumb question... how does it compare to Spitfire Chamber Strings ?
I like the character of SCS (from what I head), but the special price + a voucher from OT would put First Chairs at 150€.
I'd like to have feedback from users of both.

Regards,


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Apr 8, 2018)

@LowweeK : SCS is a complete chamber sized string section. First Chairs is a quintet


----------



## fretti (Apr 8, 2018)

Can I send you guys @OrchestralTools one of my kidneys for an everything bundle?

...Kidding aside, sounds really great and is with the intro price really hard to resist (dammit), but hey theres nearly two weeks left to decide... or I better shut down my entire electricity and cut my credit card in half so I won't buy it


----------



## C-Wave (Apr 8, 2018)

LowweeK said:


> Sorry, dumb question... how does it compare to Spitfire Chamber Strings ?
> I like the character of SCS (from what I head), but the special price + a voucher from OT would put First Chairs at 150€.
> I'd like to have feedback from users of both.
> 
> Regards,


A more appropriate comparison is with Spitfire alternate Strings.. and I like the sound of OT's Teldex hall better; in general sounds better to me and works better with more third party libraries including VSL.


----------



## jamwerks (Apr 8, 2018)

I can't see myself not picking this up. Hoping they'll soon be doing the same with the BST main library (including the discount)!


----------



## ism (Apr 8, 2018)

So far as I can see, the legato demos seem only to be for version 1.0. Details on what exactly has improved in v2 seem a little sparse - anyone have any insights on this.

It sure sounds great though.


----------



## Loïc D (Apr 8, 2018)

@ism : yes, it is not clear what demos is made with updated version.
@all : thanks for your accurate replies. I have no solo library so far, and I could make the jump with this one


----------



## C-Wave (Apr 8, 2018)

ism said:


> So far as I can see, the legato demos seem only to be for version 1.0. Details on what exactly has improved in v2 seem a little sparse - anyone have any insights on this.
> 
> It sure sounds great though.


I think the original samples was so bad that they had to resample them completely to get rid of the out-of-tunes, and squeeks, and noise, etc.. beside o think violins now are more wet than before to fit the teldex sound more.


----------



## ism (Apr 8, 2018)

C-Wave said:


> I think the original samples (speciall violins) was so bad that they had to resample them completely to get rid of the out-of-tunes, and squeeks, and noise, etc.. beside o think theviolins now are more wet than before to fit the teldex sound more.



There’s no definative indication on whether or not any new recoding of samples was involved though. Again ... transparency.


----------



## jamwerks (Apr 8, 2018)

For those of you who had already bought, is the update very large? What is it replacing of the violins?


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 8, 2018)

From OT-FC 2.0 webpage. 

*Quote : * "_With Berlin Strings First Chairs 2.0, we offer a completely overhauled update of the previous instruments (Violin 1, Violin 2, Viola, Cello).
We made sample fixes and improved the legato performance for better playability.

On top of this we are proud to announce that we backed up our ensemble with a brand new, wonderful solo Bass. We were able to win one the best solo Bass players from Berlin who created an amazing, characterful tone for our collection - the missing piece of the puzzle."_

So, according to their statement , they did 'Sample Fixes', rather than new samples that replaced the original ones for Violins 1,2 , Viola, Cello.


----------



## ism (Apr 8, 2018)

muziksculp said:


> From OT-FC 2.0 webpage.
> 
> *Quote : * "_With Berlin Strings First Chairs 2.0, we offer a completely overhauled update of the previous instruments (Violin 1, Violin 2, Viola, Cello).
> We made sample fixes and improved the legato performance for better playability.
> ...


 
Hmm , still kind of ambiguous I think. But probably you’re right.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Apr 8, 2018)

Anyone else not getting different attacks on Violin 1 Legato?


----------



## OT_Tobias (Apr 8, 2018)

Hi folks,

the malware reports are definitely false positives. Unfortunately so far I haven't been able to reproduce on any of our systems, but we've had a number of reports. I'll investigate! No worries, the files are clean!

The "old" 4 instruments have been revamped, the bass is completely new.

For this reason 2.0 is a full re-download and replaces the old version completely.

Simon: I have already talked to our team yesterday about the Violin 1 attacks not triggering in Legato and they'll look into it today. 

best

Tobias


----------



## C-Wave (Apr 8, 2018)

jamwerks said:


> I can't see myself not picking this up. Hoping they'll soon be doing the same with the BST main library (including the discount)!


I got a strong feeling something like this is being cooked.I don’t know if they can enlarge the Orchestra though, divisi maybe? anyway.. it already just increased a bit with First Chairs 2.0.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Apr 8, 2018)

OT_Tobias said:


> Simon: I have already talked to our team yesterday about the Violin 1 attacks not triggering in Legato and they'll look into it today.
> 
> best
> 
> Tobias


Thanks for the help!


----------



## Musicam (Apr 9, 2018)

OT_Tobias said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> update links have been sent and should arrive shortly.
> I'm getting a number of mailer daemons from people who have changed their email. If your download email does not arrive within a few hours, please contact support at ot dot com.
> ...



I would like to buy yur libraries, any cupon disccount to buy Ark or Berlin? Thank you!


----------



## fretti (Apr 9, 2018)

Musicam said:


> I would like to buy yur libraries, any cupon disccount to buy Ark or Berlin? Thank you!


They do EDU-Discounts (25%; but keep in mind that the prices are excl. taxes so it is more like an effective 10% or so, depending on how high the taxes are in your country); they have intro-offers and Berlin Orchestra Inspires comes with a 50€ coupon for everything, and a 100€ Coupon for purchases over 600€. Other than that I am afraid they don't do something like that...

http://www.helpdesk.orchestraltools.com/hd_educational_discounts.html
http://www.helpdesk.orchestraltools.com/hd_sales_and_discounts.html


----------



## Musicam (Apr 9, 2018)

fretti said:


> They do EDU-Discounts (25%; but keep in mind that the prices are excl. taxes so it is more like an effective 10% or so, depending on how high the taxes are in your country); they have intro-offers and Berlin Orchestra Inspires comes with a 50€ coupon for everything, and a 100€ Coupon for purchases over 600€. Other than that I am afraid they don't do something like that...
> 
> http://www.helpdesk.orchestraltools.com/hd_educational_discounts.html
> http://www.helpdesk.orchestraltools.com/hd_sales_and_discounts.html



How can I get the coupon? Ah ok, I understand but its not comfortable. mmm More than 600?


----------



## fretti (Apr 9, 2018)

Musicam said:


> How can I get the coupon? Ah ok, I understand but its not comfortable. mmm More than 600?


Well given that Berlin Strings is already at 840 and Berlin Brass at 799 without taxes, to spend 600€ with OT isn't really hard.
Already annoyed by the fact that I didn't pick up Metropolis Ark 3 for 399€ as long as it was so low, as now it is at 549 like the other 2...

It is your individual serial number from your Berlin Orchestra Inspire purchase (in the purchase email), then you can enter it on whatever you would like to further buy and their website calculates everything.
I personally got BOI for 356€ all in all with an EDU-discount and I'd say it is a great first look into the quality of OT's instruments and to decide if you want any other products from them (of course depending on what kind of music you want to achieve with it; for Trailer music or so probably first wanna look into the Metropolis Ark stuff).
BOI is also very light in RAM and CPU use and nearly always my first go to for first drafts, doubling or when I travel only with my laptop.
I think the samples are mostly from the original Berlin series (with fewer articulations, RR's and velocity layers obviously, as Berlin Brass alone is over 180 GB I think), but all in all it is a great starting point and (imo) much more usefull then the new Albion One or other comparable "Orchestral Starter Libraries", depending on what you already own of course...


----------



## prodigalson (Apr 9, 2018)

Musicam said:


> I would like to buy yur libraries, any cupon disccount to buy Ark or Berlin? Thank you!



Ah sure no problem. here ya go. lol.


----------



## rottoy (Apr 9, 2018)

prodigalson said:


> Ah sure no problem. here ya go. lol.


Discount unclear, will use emoticon to get 99% off Berlin Strings.


----------



## fretti (Apr 9, 2018)

prodigalson said:


> Ah sure no problem. here ya go. lol.


Confused. Code hidden behind the emoticon? Loading up the sites source code right now to crack your riddle!!!


----------



## prodigalson (Apr 9, 2018)

fretti said:


> Confused. Code hidden behind the emoticon? Loading up the sites source code right now to crack your riddle!!!



In the event that you're being serious, I was not. It was a joke poking fun at publicly asking a company for a discount.


----------



## fretti (Apr 9, 2018)

prodigalson said:


> In the event that you're being serious, I was not. It was a joke poking fun at publicly asking a company for a discount.


No I just wanted to extend the joke, reread my reply a few times to make sure that it comes across like that but am not a native English speaker so probably wasn‘t that obvious. But no I wasn‘t serious. Also as an economy Student I‘d be hardly able to even find some url or so in a sites source code


----------



## z.langlumos (Apr 9, 2018)

Hey guys, I have found my violin1 legato in the 2.0 update doesn't have any of the different attacks and legato types in programmed in there like other legato patches. It basically stuck at the immediate attack and will not response to the velocity. Could anyone confirm this? @OrchestralTools


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Apr 9, 2018)

z.langlumos said:


> Hey guys, I have found my violin1 legato in the 2.0 update doesn't have any of the different attacks and legato types in programmed in there like other legato patches. It basically stuck at the immediate attack and will not response to the velocity. Could anyone confirm this? @OrchestralTools



It has already been reported above


----------



## OT_Tobias (Apr 9, 2018)

Hi!

The missing attack styles in Violin 1 have been fixed!
Just re-download the instruments zip and extract it into the First Chairs folder.
See http://helpdesk.orchestraltools.com/hd_re-extracting_inst_cont.html

best

Tobias


----------



## Fry777 (Apr 10, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> I am very new to *OT* with only BO_Inspire now.
> Is Updated FC 2.0 a 'solid' addition to use with BO-I ?? This is a vastly larger Library than my previous FC consideration !!



I have the same question... Is anyone using this as an effective complement to Berlin Inspire ?


----------



## fretti (Apr 10, 2018)

Fry777 said:


> I have the same question... Is anyone using this as an effective complement to Berlin Inspire ?


What do you mean with addition? BOI uses a string Quartett, FC is every Instrument with a solo patch (when I am correct, if not then my excuses) so you can write a line for each instrument, whereas with BOI you always had the full Quartett playing. Also this now has a bass wich isn‘t (and as I was asking OT won‘t be added someday soon) featured in BOI, so depends on the question: do you have a need for solo string instruments?
If so I think it is a great addition (given the overall quality of OTs instruments). If you don’t need every solo instrument then no I don‘t think it would be a good addition for BOI as the Quartett allready offers great basics for that (FC of course has more articulatIons etc.)


----------



## OleJoergensen (Apr 10, 2018)

OT_Tobias said:


> Hi!
> 
> The missing attack styles in Violin 1 have been fixed!
> Just re-download the instruments zip and extract it into the First Chairs folder.
> ...


How/ where do I re-download the instrument zip?


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Apr 11, 2018)

I would like to know as well.


----------



## nordicguy (Apr 11, 2018)

Download just the file you need login in using the code sent via email.
"If you prefer not to use the downloader app, you may use our slower direct links system and download using your browser here:-
http://continuata.net/manual_links.php
"


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Apr 11, 2018)

Aaah, got it. Thanks a lot!


----------



## OleJoergensen (Apr 14, 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 15, 2018)

fretti said:


> What do you mean with addition? BOI uses a string Quartett, FC is every Instrument with a solo patch (when I am correct, if not then my excuses) so you can write a line for each instrument, whereas with BOI you always had the full Quartett playing. Also this now has a bass wich isn‘t (and as I was asking OT won‘t be added someday soon) featured in BOI, so depends on the question: do you have a need for solo string instruments?
> If so I think it is a great addition (given the overall quality of OTs instruments). If you don’t need every solo instrument then no I don‘t think it would be a good addition for BOI as the Quartett allready offers great basics for that (FC of course has more articulatIons etc.)



I realize this was asked poorly. FC libraries are offered by many providers, and this is an opportunity to acquire a quality choice at a very attractive price (Intro discount less B_OI coupon is ~~ $184.). …. and yes, I do pick up the new Bass.

What would be a more preferred enhancement to go with BO_Inspire ??


----------



## fretti (Apr 15, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> I realize this was asked poorly. FC libraries are offered by many providers, and this is an opportunity to acquire a quality choice at a very attractive price (Intro discount less B_OI coupon is ~~ $184.).
> 
> What would be a more preferred enhancement to go with BO_Inspire ??


I might be the wrong person as I not often use solo strings in my projects.
For the Intro offer and the amount of articulations and sound quality etc. it might actually be an unbeatable product. At least until 20. of April. 
Other then OT there is still the fire sale from Spitfires Solo Strings, wich is rather old though and is going to be replaced after the sale.
Cinematic Studio Strings is great imo and their Solo Strings are probably also great (and I think also Kontakt Player ready).
Alternative Solo Strings aren‘t made for the „normal“ use of solo strings as the name implicates but work really well for me for doubling big strings parts and they have a really great performance legato.
These are the first that come to my mind wich offer all solo strings. 
Tina Guo Cello sounds really great, but that is obviously only a cello...

My statement though wasn‘t meant to to say that FC 2.0 from OT isn‘t a good addition to BOI or that there are others that fit BOI better, but that all who have BOI and think right now about getting FC 2.0 should first think about if they have a need for Solo Strings as an „expansion“ to BOI, wich already has a string Quartett.
If one buys Fc 2 now only to stack up the instruments to get a Quartett/Quintett then it might not be what one should get...

So to say it shortly: FC 2.0 from OT here looks and sound incredibly great. It can be a great expansion to BOI if you have a need of each solo instrument on their own individual track. If you only sometimes need a solo violin for your tracks but more often need a individual tuba and a horn ensemble and don‘t have that, then you might want to overthink wether or not you should buy FC 2.0 right now (or just pick it up for this awesome price and let it sit on your harddrive until needed).
Soundwise they should complement each other perfectly simply because they were recorded in the same hall. So if you actually want Solo Strings and BOI fulfills all your other needs then great, this should be your perfect option. 
Keep in mind though that FC 2.0 requires the full version of Kontakt (I say that because I see BOI as especially interesting for people who just start with VIs and therefor mostly only use the Kontakt Player).


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 15, 2018)

fretti said:


> I might be the wrong person as I not often use solo strings in my projects.
> For the Intro offer and the amount of articulations and sound quality etc. it might actually be an unbeatable product. At least until 20. of April.
> Other then OT there is still the fire sale from Spitfires Solo Strings, wich is rather old though and is going to be replaced after the sale.
> Cinematic Studio Strings is great imo and their Solo Strings are probably also great (and I think also Kontakt Player ready).
> ...



Thank-you very much for this detailed Reply to my 'puzzle' …. Clearly, I do not have experience with full Orchestral libraries. Since this is COMMERCIAL Announcements Thread, I really cannot discuss more. 

Your Reply has truly helped me, as earlier priority list for OT has included MArk1 & 2, and perhaps no change is needed now …...


----------



## jamwerks (Apr 18, 2018)

Just picked these up. I'm very impressed. Legato sounds great and is very nimble! Makes me want to look at their other string libraries...


----------



## Fry777 (Apr 18, 2018)

jamwerks said:


> Just picked these up. I'm very impressed. Legato sounds great and is very nimble! Makes me want to look at their other string libraries...



Any chance of a little demo of these legatos ?


----------



## jamwerks (Apr 18, 2018)

Sorry no time for that. I will say that on the screen cast there are a couple short examples of really fast playing, and that's what I'm finding also (it work really well).

Also, I hear absolutely no phasing on the cross-fading. They seem to be getting better and better at that!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Apr 18, 2018)

Just had some fun with this...quick piece...All sounds from First Chairs except occasional slight Low end Scoring Synth added for umph.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/frf1hchp7d4acgu/Oh No!.m4a?dl=0


----------



## fretti (Apr 19, 2018)

jamwerks said:


> Sorry no time for that. I will say that on the screen cast there are a couple short examples of really fast playing, and that's what I'm finding also (it work really well).
> 
> Also, I hear absolutely no phasing on the cross-fading. They seem to be getting better and better at that!


Could give a rough overview of how big the legato patches are (RAM-wise) and if they can play ("really") fast passages (if you have tried that yet)?


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 19, 2018)

Craig Sharmat said:


> Just had some fun with this...quick piece...All sounds from First Chairs except occasional slight Low end Scoring Synth added for umph.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/frf1hchp7d4acgu/Oh No!.m4a?dl=0



REALLY enjoy this and soooo timely ! Very short time to expiration of promo pricing ! I also enjoy your salient FC2.0 demo on the OT website 
I am lifetime pianist truly enjoying very early days with Orchestra learning.
My only OT content now is BO_Inspire. Do you recommend FC 2.0 as a solid 'next' addition with OT .... or are there more desirable selections?
I know this is very general and very dependent on User needs, but I cannot yet define these well ... 

(edit) *@ fretti *..... was most helpful earlier, yet I can benefit greatly from your close relationship with OT and this nmew library.

Regards


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Apr 19, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> REALLY enjoy this and soooo timely ! Very short time to expiration of promo pricing ! I also enjoy your salient FC2.0 demo on the OT website
> I am lifetime pianist truly enjoying very early days with Orchestra learning.
> My only OT content now is BO_Inspire. Do you recommend FC 2.0 as a solid 'next' addition with OT .... or are there more desirable selections?
> I know this is very general and very dependent on User needs, but I cannot yet define these well ...
> ...


Thanks for the comments...one of things i wish FC did have is ensemble patches like Inspire. That said since it does not you can do a quick sketch in Inspire and more detailed work later in First chairs so they work great for work flow. Maybe the most important reason to get it. Adding the bass of course is a big deal.

Of course the other side of this is do you want a different companies sound? Inspire works great with First Chair though so if work flow is a major consideration I'd probably lean toward OT.


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 19, 2018)

Craig Sharmat said:


> Thanks for the comments...one of things i wish FC did have is ensemble patches like Inspire. That said since it does not you can do a quick sketch in Inspire and more detailed work later in First chairs so they work great for work flow. Maybe the most important reason to get it. Adding the bass of course is a big deal.
> 
> Of course the other side of this is do you want a different companies sound? Inspire works great with First Chair though so if work flow is a major consideration I'd probably lean toward OT.



Thank-you! This addresses some uncertainties nicely. 
I do have a scattering of other quality libraries with which to experiment and learn after this addition. FC 2.0 feels like a solid complement right now.


----------



## dreamingcooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Hello!
First of all thank you for the special offer!

Now about my problem:
I have an issue with Cello Legato - when I play long F-2 note with Immediate Attack it sounds like the loop has wrong start and end points. 
Can you check if this is a common problem? Thanks.


----------



## Heinigoldstein (Apr 20, 2018)

dreamingcooper said:


> Hello!
> First of all thank you for the special offer!
> 
> Now about my problem:
> ...


Same thing here, but only when playing with legato transition. Looks like a bug to me.


----------



## star.keys (Apr 21, 2018)

Maybe I'm missing something in the way of using it, but I can't get a single Legato line to make it properly like a violin or a cello using OT FC library

Also there is just too much room baked into the closed mic and it is completely unplayable

I understand this is not a soloist library but I expect that the FC library should be able to play simple scale at various speeds without any effort


----------



## jamwerks (Apr 21, 2018)

star.keys said:


> Maybe I'm missing something in the way of using it


Did you load the multi?


----------



## star.keys (Apr 21, 2018)

jamwerks said:


> Did you load the multi?


Yes, also tried single articulations...


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Apr 21, 2018)

put up an example of what you are trying to do.


----------

